# Palm Jumeirah or Dubai Marina



## john1981 (Jun 13, 2010)

Hi All,

Just accepted position in Dubai. Will probably arrive 25th or 26th June .

Been told will be in hotel for first two weeks then we go away to Austria for a month then on return will be given 2 bed apartment in palm or marina. Anyone got views on either? Advantages/disadvantages of either?

Think i would prefer the palm for location to beach but having not been to Dubai yet i may well be wrong?

Thanks

John


----------



## wandabug (Apr 22, 2010)

Marina has shops, restaurants, bars, hotels and beach within walking distance. Palm only has beach and unless you are on the right hand side of the palm you will still have to cross a very big and busy road to get to the beach. There are no shops. Only 1 licensed bar in the apartments, but depending where you live it can still be too far to walk. There are many other nicer beaches in Dubai than The Palm.


----------



## john1981 (Jun 13, 2010)

wandabug said:


> Marina has shops, restaurants, bars, hotels and beach within walking distance. Palm only has beach and unless you are on the right hand side of the palm you will still have to cross a very big and busy road to get to the beach. There are no shops. Only 1 licensed bar in the apartments, but depending where you live it can still be too far to walk. There are many other nicer beaches in Dubai than The Palm.


Thanks Wandabug, 

Hmm thats what i thought it was like! Thanks for the advice

John


----------



## dizzyizzy (Mar 30, 2008)

If you can get into the Tiara Residence flats you will be very happy there for sure  Otherwise I'd choose Marina for convenience.


----------



## Hamish (Dec 8, 2008)

The Shoreline apartments are build poorly, are noisy, and there is nothing but the beach within walking range. They are not very exclusive (i.e. they are supposed to be private, but people come in from all over and use the facilities etc - it's really quite sad actually). 

The Tiara is great - they fixed all the problems with the Shoreline.

If you are coming in summer when it is uber hot, you would probably choose the marina for convenience. 

During beach weather the Palm is quite nice, but the beach is not a real beach per se (i.e. there are no waves), it's more of a salt water pond with nice sand. 

The pools are nice.


----------



## Felixtoo2 (Jan 16, 2009)

The problem with being on the palm is thet, erm, you are on the palm. There is not much to do there and there is only one road on and off. The marina has much more variety, better prices for rental and the beach is about the best stretch in Dubai.


----------



## john1981 (Jun 13, 2010)

Hello All,

Thanks for the info. Work has said it will be on the Palm or in Dubai Marina so i guess when i am out there will have to check it out and see how i feel and what is available.

Been checking Dubizzle for Tiara residence but no luck? Is that in Dubai Marina

My Fiance will join me in September time, we did consider getting marriedfirst but she is only 23 and it was all to rushed to we are going to work around it. Obviously i can not sponsor her so anyone know how hard finding a simple part time job i.e. in a shop, restaurant, administration would be? Or anyone got any contacts 

Thanks in advance

John


----------



## wandabug (Apr 22, 2010)

As a uk expat she will not be doing shop or restaurant work - the wages are very low by uk standards and are taken by India/filipinos etc. She will need a job to get sponsored if you are not going to marry her or will be driving to Oman every month! Alot of employers will not sponsor her for a part time job-it is too expensive for them, most part-time admin jobs are taken by wifes on their husband's sponsorship.


----------



## dizzyizzy (Mar 30, 2008)

Tiara residence is at the palm - if you are not finding anything in Dubizzle might be because is all full. worth keep trying, you might get lucky. Otherwise just go for the Marina.


----------



## john1981 (Jun 13, 2010)

wandabug said:


> As a uk expat she will not be doing shop or restaurant work - the wages are very low by uk standards and are taken by India/filipinos etc. She will need a job to get sponsored if you are not going to marry her or will be driving to Oman every month! Alot of employers will not sponsor her for a part time job-it is too expensive for them, most part-time admin jobs are taken by wifes on their husband's sponsorship.


Hi Wandabug,

Thanks for replying. Ok point taken about the shop/restaurant work. We will get married but to pop to the registry office 2 days before i leave didn't go down to well with her. To be honest, i respect the culture and ways of the country i will live in but after reconsidering it, marriage is a very special thing and we will get married but when she and i are ready with a proper ceremony like she has dreamt about since being a young girl. For me to take that away seemed unfair. I know many might disagree but everyone is different. 

The job can be full tim or part time, its more so she can get sponsored than because she actually wants or needs to work. She would be very happy to ride horses, go to beach and shop all day  I will just have to hope my work has some contacts. 

Thanks again


----------



## john1981 (Jun 13, 2010)

dizzyizzy said:


> Tiara residence is at the palm - if you are not finding anything in Dubizzle might be because is all full. worth keep trying, you might get lucky. Otherwise just go for the Marina.


Hi Dizzyizzy,

Managed to find it now! was searching for Tiara rather than The Palm. Looks nice, will try my best to get in there then.

Thanks


----------



## Maz25 (Jul 6, 2008)

john1981 said:


> Hi Wandabug,
> 
> I will just have to hope my work has some contacts.


As your work will be paying for your accommodation, you will need their permission to have your fiancee live with you. A lot of companies would object as, being your sponsor, they are responsible for you and therefore cannot be seen to be encouraging you to break the law. It might be a good idea to check with them whether your fiancee can live with you before you both get here. It would be a shame to arrive here and only then find out that she cannot live with you.


----------



## john1981 (Jun 13, 2010)

Maz25 said:


> As your work will be paying for your accommodation, you will need their permission to have your fiancee live with you. A lot of companies would object as, being your sponsor, they are responsible for you and therefore cannot be seen to be encouraging you to break the law. It might be a good idea to check with them whether your fiancee can live with you before you both get here. It would be a shame to arrive here and only then find out that she cannot live with you.


Hi Maz25,

Excellent point. Already mentioned it and they are fine 

Thanks though


----------



## john1981 (Jun 13, 2010)

Sorry guys one more quick question;

I am currently living in Sweden and still use my UK Halifax account to transfer from Swedish account with no problem and no charges. Is it best for me to do a similar thing in Dubai or is it advisable to get an offshore account?

If so, why? I can only assume it would be tax related but the amounts won't be much more than £3-4k at a time so not massive.

Thanks


----------



## Elphaba (Jan 24, 2008)

You will need to get your UK marriage certificate attested before you can sponsor her and that will take a little time. 

One she is under your sponsorship, it will be easier to her to get a job as the employer will not need to arrange and pay for her residency visa, simply a labour card. Not that a spouse's visa states 'not allowed to work', but the husband simply has to provide a letter of no objection to his wife's employer.

-


----------



## Elphaba (Jan 24, 2008)

john1981 said:


> Sorry guys one more quick question;
> 
> I am currently living in Sweden and still use my UK Halifax account to transfer from Swedish account with no problem and no charges. Is it best for me to do a similar thing in Dubai or is it advisable to get an offshore account?
> 
> ...



You will need a local account for your salary and due to the potentially negative effect of sharia law, it is not advisable to keep large amounts of money in the UAE. You can transfer to a UK account or an offshore one and tax is not the only reason to keep monies offshore.

Even if your bank claims not to charge you for transfers you are still losing out on the exchange rate as they buy and sell a significantly different rates. UAE banks will charge you for transfers too. For amount in excess of GBP 8K (or equivalent in any currency) you can access better commercial rates without fees. PM me if you'd like info.
-


----------



## milado (Jun 19, 2010)

*Dubai Marina*

Dubai marina, but trafic is another thing that you need to concider.




john1981 said:


> Hi All,
> 
> Just accepted position in Dubai. Will probably arrive 25th or 26th June .
> 
> ...


----------



## The Hero (May 16, 2010)

Here is a map that shows the residences on the Palm including the Tiara Residence. Good luck!!

Palm Jumeirah - ????? ?????? - ?????????? ? ???????????? ????? ? ???


----------



## DubaiATC (Jun 26, 2010)

I am not an expert by any stretch, but I have been living in the marina at Park Island for almost 2 months and absolutely love it. I won't rehash all of the already posted benefits of the marina over the Palm, but in my opinion the marina is a much better choice. And even if all you want to do is go to the beach, it's only a walk across the street from where I am!


----------

